# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  The Real Deal to do the Iron Man

## LI Ape

Copied from FLEXonline.com
THE REAL, REAL DEAL!
After first signaling that he would bypass defending the Ironman Invitational (a contest he has won for the last three years) Chris Cormier has done an about face and will after all be on combative flexing duty in LA on February 16. After the doubts and uncertainties s concerning his extra-curricular activities these past couple of years , Cormier has by all accounts now cleaned his act up and been totally focused on gym and conditioning work. FLEX insiders have seen Cormier and announce he is in the best shape of his life. Thus, with Jay Cutler being eyed as the main aspirant to February 23rd's Arnold Classic title, Cormier figured that by appearing at the Ironman a week earlier he will be striking first blow in the clash for Columbus glory. He says, "Rather than shock people at the Arnold I want to shock them at the Ironman, to dispel all the talk that it's Jay's contest." With this strategy he aims to make his the name everyone is purring in the countdown to the Arnold bash.

----------


## bigkev

cormier is hard to beat when he is on.

----------


## RageControl

Question is will he be on point.  :Don't know:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I hope he is on, hes one of my favorites.
Hope he shows cutler whos the best(on the classic).

----------

